# DIY stables wanted, in Liverpool.



## Jemtaffy (20 June 2018)

Looking for 3 Stables in Liverpool. Ideally maghull lydiate area, tried formby area. Would go up towards Knowsley or Kirkby. Need DIY 
Yard names & numbers would be appreciated 
Prefer indoor & outdoor but indoor is not a must.
Hacking etc important.
Need a really large stable for a 18.2 Clydesdale and 2 normal stables 
Prefer somewhere I can use my own shavings.
Thanks x


----------



## WombatStew (23 July 2018)

Have you tried Ashtons in Melling? They have an indoor and an outdoor. Indoor isn't great but rumour has it that it's being redone. Lots of different sized stables but don't know how big the biggest ones are.


----------



## Jemtaffy (23 July 2018)

Ah no I wouldnt move on there unfortunately Thankyou though


----------



## debbielinder (9 August 2018)

I think you are going to struggle to find 3 stables. My auntie runs Gellings riding school and livery yard and we always have a waiting list. We do have indoor outdoor amazing hacking and some form of turnout all year round. I couldnt tell you the last time i remember more than 1 stable becoming available.


----------



## Jemtaffy (10 August 2018)

Im all sorted now !


----------

